# Shimano Baitrunner vs Penn Slammer



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just ordered a couple of Cabelas Predator rods 
2 1/4# curve for pompano and other table delights. I am trying to decide on what reel to use. I was thinking of the Shimano Baitrunner or Penn Slammer. If anyone has any experience with either of these reels used in a similar situation I would really appreciate some insight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Never used the Penn, but I have six Shimano baitrunners that have been used for years. Great reels, never had any problems with them.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

abass105 said:


> I just ordered a couple of Cabelas Predator rods
> 2 1/4# curve for pompano and other table delights. I am trying to decide on what reel to use. I was thinking of the Shimano Baitrunner or Penn Slammer. If anyone has any experience with either of these reels used in a similar situation I would really appreciate some insight. Thanks in advance.



You need a couple of Slammer 360's...Here's mine on a 12' Shimano Tribal 3# TC.










Can't say enough good things about the Slammer... Smoothest drag I've seen on a spinner. Casts a LOOOONG way with 2 oz.

Not a thing wrong with the Shimano Baitrunners, but the smallest 3500, is gonna be too big for your application.

With the 2-1/4 # rods, I'd even suggest the 260 Slammer, full of 14# Fireline. 

That would make a SWEET set-up for table fish in the surf...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

abass105 said:


> I just ordered a couple of Cabelas Predator rods
> 2 1/4# curve for pompano and other table delights. I am trying to decide on what reel to use. I was thinking of the Shimano Baitrunner or Penn Slammer. If anyone has any experience with either of these reels used in a similar situation I would really appreciate some insight. Thanks in advance.


I have that same cabelas rod 2 1/4lb curve, but I have a ABU Garcia One 6000 with the line guide removed on it, can cast it a country mile, absolutly love the rod, lods of whip and good sensitivity. tight lines.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was just looking at the Penn webiste and saw they have Penn Slammer 460 with the baitfeeding system. It weighs 19 oz. I know the Slammer 360 weighs about 13oz. I was thinking the 460 might be too larege but the baitfeeding system seems like a good option. Any thoughts.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

460 is WAY too big for the Predator, once you get it in your hands, you'll see. Bait feeders are nice, but not at all necessary.

Just loosen the drag about 1/2 turn when you spike the rod, and tighten that same half turn as you pick it up...Instant Bait feeder.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Railroader, thanks for the insight. That 360 you have looks real nice of your rod. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

abass105 said:


> Railroader, thanks for the insight. That 360 you have looks real nice of your rod. I really appreciate the help.


You are gonna LOVE the "ultralight" surf fishin'...the "carp style" rods make even the small stuff fun, but will still handle bigger fish, albeit with a little more effort on your part.

That Shimano Tribal/Slammer 360 has become my favorite light duty surf set-up.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am looking forward to using it. I have a 10 day trip planned next month in Hilton Head and Tybee Island. I just hope the Pompano are around.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Railroader, what pound line do you use. I was thinking Sufix Tri 14# but Fireline might be a better option. Also what about leader. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

